

Trapped in mail hell (e-mail client roundup for OS X) - fcambus
http://byteproject.tumblr.com/post/65604678006/trapped-in-mail-hell

======
SpikeDad
Interesting roundup however I disagree with the premise that OS X Mail is
deficient. I'm glad the author wants his social networking integrated with
mail but I for sure DON'T (and I bet plenty of other folks don't either).

I want my mail client to handle my mail. OS X Mail does just that in a very
efficient and simple way. I have no trouble handling multiple Gmail and IMAP
services. The automated rules are robust enough to handle most needs and smart
folders break our messages in whatever arrangement I need.

I fail to see what else you'd want a mail app to do.

------
tuananh
Sparrow still comes on top as the best email client for me. Its UI/performance
is still superior compare to other client IMO.

